# Australians don’t want remote resources sector jobs, research suggests



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A reluctance among Australians to move to work in Western Australia is creating unprecedented job opportunities in the resources sector for skilled overseas workers, new research has found. People already living and working in Australia are reluctant to move to the country's western states due to the cost of living, social isolation and remote job [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australians don't want remote resources sector jobs, research suggests...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## glenaus (Nov 28, 2011)

For someone who has just got a skilled migrant visa this news is encouraging. I'm off to Perth to activate my visa in feb so will see why opportunities there are. So East versus West Australia for property related jobs...what do people think?


----------

